# Learned a lesson



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

I've been using my old hand held router with 1/4" shank round over bits or using the 1/4" chuck in my table router. I came across a plastic box of brand new-still-with-the-wax no name 1/2" shank round over bits, purchased several years ago at a wood working show and had misplaced. Since these were brand new, they had to be better. So I sent the first piece through - just 1/2x2x74" poplar. OMG - Bucky Beaver gnawed on that wood!!! Both edges!! I was able to clean it up with sand paper in a few minutes so it could be used and not a big deal as it is going to be painted and only used to separate tile from a painted wall. OK - decided it was me. Nope. The second piece was a wee bit better, but minimally. That bit - after about 300 inches of light cutting - is dull to the feel. Lesson learned. No more no name router bits. I just hope the Yonicos I just ordered work better - they can't be worse.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've also read stories about the shanks being so undersized that they wouldn't lock in the collet. I've gotten some with very poor carbide at the shows. I second your suggestion to avoid them.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I've also read stories about the shanks being so undersized that they wouldn't lock in the collet. I've gotten some with very poor carbide at the shows. I second your suggestion to avoid them.


me three and any from the asian rim...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dave, consider yourself lucky that the bits just dulled fast... things could of been a lot worse. While a name brand bit costs more it will also have a company to stand behind it.


----------



## damnitboy (Mar 3, 2012)

That's what we call in business "buying experience". Don't beat yourself up it's all part of the learning curve. Good luck on all of your projects.. it's worth buying experience if you love woodworking like I do.

-Eloy


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello! Dave!
I also try not to use bits that have no name, although, I use a lot of the less expensive bits. The most importment thing in My book is to tighten any bit into the chuck, and check them bu trying to move them. They have to be tight and not move. Any bit, on its first try needs to be checked. I will use the bit for 30 seconds, or so and double check that all is well. There are times where any tool maker can make a mistake in there product. It's not often that it happens, and I am not trying to point at any one. The product is ownly as good as the last inspectors decision! The brand name companies have much more experiance at making products. I worked at a Cadilac Oldsmobile Dealership, and they have recalls for parts that can cause problems. You can be the last one to check the bit. It solves a few more susprises for Me


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks to all who have replied. I've chalked it up to lack of experience when these were purchased. While I still have to be careful as to where my dollars go, at least I'll purchase router bits that have a name tag on them. I do have quite a few(almost all, now) branded bits, it's just that these probably seemed like a good idea at the time. My guess is that they came from Peachtree at the wood show in Springfield, MA 6-7 years ago.

As far as purchasing tools, regardless of name, from a Pacific Rim manufacturer - my thinking is that most are made there these days, regardless of brand name, hopefully to at least a higher spec then the no names. Sadly, even the vaunted and very expensive Snap-on hand tools, many are made in the Far East now (probably on the production line right next to the Harbor Freight ho-hummers).


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Howdy Dave, on bits you know you are going to be using a great deal of the time it pays to buy Whiteside. All my dado bits are Whiteside and also my flush trim bits and some roundovers. I get them through Amazon and I don't consider a couple of dollars savings on cheaper bits worth the hassle. I am almost 71 and don't have time to waste on bad bits. I have some MLCS but they are not the quality of a USA made Whiteside bit.....


----------



## OMC-TRIPLE-X (Nov 3, 2011)

Ive tried to use bits so cheap the shank actually heated up and expanded to the point they became permanent residents to the collet... 

Like anything you get what you pay for I guess.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

OMC-TRIPLE-X said:


> Ive tried to use bits so cheap the shank actually heated up and expanded to the point they became permanent residents to the collet...
> 
> Like anything you get what you pay for I guess.


Just a question. Did you have the bits fully inserted into the collet. This will cause them to heat up otherwise they should not get any hotter than the rest of the router.

Of course the feed rate will also cause heat.


----------



## bdusten (Mar 22, 2013)

OMC-TRIPLE-X said:


> Ive tried to use bits so cheap the shank actually heated up and expanded to the point they became permanent residents to the collet...
> 
> Like anything you get what you pay for I guess.


Wow, what were you routing?


----------



## beretta (Oct 3, 2013)

I ran into a similar issue a few years ago with Harbor Frieght bits. I needed a particular bit quickly on a Sunday and they were the only place that had one. Fortunately is worked OK but half the other bits in the six-bit set created tears across the entire piece. They became throw-aways. It always pays to spend a little more for a good bit.


----------

